# Photo Tourney: Paradox



## Punk

*Must contain two things that are not suppose to be together. For example my flower and snow.*

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


Entry:

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/91083459.jpg


----------



## Geoff

Awesome idea!

I'll see if I have something and I'll edit it into this post.


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> Awesome idea!
> 
> I'll see if I have something and I'll edit it into this post.



Wasn't sure people would be thrilled, happy to see that you like it


----------



## Geoff

I love it, but I can't find anything to use on my Flickr.  I'll have to dig through my old photos when I get home.


----------



## Ramodkk

Hope this works!

https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4129/5006296619_5ba488459f_z.jpg


----------



## Punk

Ramodkk said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4129/5006296619_5ba488459f_z.jpg



I'm not sure what the paradox is? Bugs inside? I'll let others decide on this one


----------



## Ramodkk

Pff.. it's clear. A leaf bug is not supposed to live inside a house where it can't camouflage. Maybe I missed something, lol.


----------



## mr.doom

I am sure to change it in due course but here is a good idea of a paradox


----------



## Punk

Ramodkk said:


> Pff.. it's clear. A leaf bug is not supposed to live inside a house where it can't camouflage. Maybe I missed something, lol.



Fine with me then.


----------



## Fatback

This good?


----------



## spirit

Life's a Rainbow by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> This is literally the only thing I have, Ben. Cat in the bath...
> 
> 
> 
> In the Bath! by JasonBrown2013, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Let me know if it works or not.



Not what i had in mind but I'll go with it, it is not an easy subject. If you want to take new pictures, I'll give it a week or a week and a half if you guys want


----------



## Geoff

I've got nothing :/


----------



## Punk

WRXGuy1 said:


> I've got nothing :/



You've got a camera and a brain, use  them


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Not what i had in mind but I'll go with it, it is not an easy subject. If you want to take new pictures, I'll give it a week or a week and a half if you guys want



What kind of thing specifically did you have in mind? You mentioned 'flower in snow' in your first post - can you come up with any more examples that we could realistically go and capture? I am struggling to think of anything.


----------



## Shlouski

spirit said:


> What kind of thing specifically did you have in mind? You mentioned 'flower in snow' in your first post - can you come up with any more examples that we could realistically go and capture? I am struggling to think of anything.



Yeah, I cant seem to find anything like this, well nothing special. I don't like going out and manufacturing pictures, if I take a picture its real and spontaneous .


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> What kind of thing specifically did you have in mind? You mentioned 'flower in snow' in your first post - can you come up with any more examples that we could realistically go and capture? I am struggling to think of anything.



Wild animals in cities, rain and sun...


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> Wild animals in cities, rain and sun...



I've got a good one of a rainbow but I doubt that's what you are after...


----------



## Punk

spirit said:


> I've got a good one of a rainbow but I doubt that's what you are after...



It needs to have two opposite thing, if you have rain and sun that'll be fine for example.


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> It needs to have two opposite thing, if you have rain and sun that'll be fine for example.



It's got a bit of blue sky and rain in it, haha: https://flic.kr/p/k2sLUU

But that and the cat are the only two things I currently have that come anywhere near close...


----------



## Punk

I could go with that. It's a hard subject, don't hesitate to take your time and take pictures guys


----------



## spirit

Punk said:


> I could go with that. It's a hard subject, don't hesitate to take your time and take pictures guys



OK I have changed it.

I will have a think about it and see if I can come up with anything - might have a brainwave.


----------



## mr.doom

I have changed mine as well. Tough topic


----------



## Punk

I'll have the poll up on tuesday


----------



## Punk

Poll will be up in three-four hours, get your photos in


----------



## Punk

http://www.computerforum.com/230064-photo-tourney-paradox.html


----------

